# Possíveis trovoadas violentas no sul de França



## Dan (6 Set 2005 às 20:11)

Estas células convectivas poderão dar origem a trovadas intensas.


----------



## GranNevada (6 Set 2005 às 20:31)

Sim ! É normal nesta época do ano . Há que estar atento !


----------



## Fil (6 Set 2005 às 21:11)

Quem as apanhasse por cá..  :cry:


----------



## Dan (6 Set 2005 às 21:13)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Quem as apanhasse por cá..  :cry:


Nem mais...


----------



## GranNevada (7 Set 2005 às 12:10)

Viram na TV os estragos que esses "bichos" provocaram ?


----------



## Dan (7 Set 2005 às 13:40)

GranNevada disse:
			
		

> Viram na TV os estragos que esses "bichos" provocaram ?



Na TV não, mas vi algumas fotos de cheias provocadas por trovoadas algumas bastante violentas, nomeadamente em Montpellier.

http://www.infoclimat.fr/photolive/?start=24&tr=&o=&auteur=&d=&dept=


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (7 Set 2005 às 16:36)

com esses ecos nas imagens de satélite, passam a designar-se por super-células de Cb's. 
Podem originar tornados.
À superfície pode-se esperar trovoadas com grande quantidade de precipitação em forma de aguaceiros de chuva e ou granizo/saraiva e vento forte com rajadas.


----------



## Seringador (10 Out 2005 às 14:22)

A Intensidade das trovoadas vais ser assinalável!


----------



## Seringador (10 Out 2005 às 14:27)

Actividade está a começar a intensificar...


----------

